# nsts/ob pkg



## lfuller (Jun 30, 2008)

Where does it say that NSTs are included in the global package?  CPT says
to bill separately.
Thanks?


----------



## Tammy Hughes (Jun 30, 2008)

I have never seen where it states you can not bill for NST. I bill them all the time 59025  and get paid. Tammy  CPC Grass Valley CA


----------



## lfuller (Jul 1, 2008)

It must be a company policy,then, I have an ins co telling me it's part of
labor  mangement.   Thanks!  Linda, Reedsburg,WI


----------



## carolynnewberncpc (Jul 1, 2008)

Link your NST to your problem dx to support the NST and they will pay it outside the global...some carriers require certain high risk codes to support the NST


----------

